# 2016 Retired/Euro List



## Canuck09

Time for a new list. Please post all players who have retired or signed in Europe here. Don't forget to include a link as it makes things much easier on me.

Douglas...can you replace the old sticky with this one?


----------



## Wildman

Canuck09 said:


> Time for a new list. Please post all players who have retired or signed in Europe here. Don't forget to include a link as it makes things much easier on me.
> 
> Douglas...can you replace the old sticky with this one?




Nathan Horton did not play last year and most likely won't be returning to NHL. Please remove him from my roster.


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

Tim Thomas - RETIRED
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=1598

Ryan Jones - EURO
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11410

Frans Tuohimaa - EURO
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=16434


----------



## Fooladelfia

Sami Aittokallio play 0 game in NHL so put him in prospect list 

Todd Bertuzzi NBT play 0 games in NHL last year put him in my prospect list or retire him please

Thanks


----------



## Canuck09

islanders said:


> Nathan Horton did not play last year and most likely won't be returning to NHL. Please remove him from my roster.




Moved to prospect list until he officially retires under the injured player clause. Would it take a full buyout to get him off the roster completely as he's still under contract in the NHL? Brock...thoughts?



HFNHL Canadiens said:


> Tim Thomas - RETIRED
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=1598
> 
> Ryan Jones - EURO
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11410
> 
> Frans Tuohimaa - EURO
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=16434




Done.



Fooladelfia said:


> Sami Aittokallio play 0 game in NHL so put him in prospect list
> 
> Todd Bertuzzi NBT play 0 games in NHL last year put him in my prospect list or retire him please
> 
> Thanks




Both of these guys played pro hockey in NA last year so remain roster players unless they retire or sign in Europe.


----------



## Wildman

Canuck09 said:


> Moved to prospect list until he officially retires under the injured player clause. Would it take a full buyout to get him off the roster completely as he's still under contract in the NHL? Brock...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these guys played pro hockey in NA last year so remain roster players unless they retire or sign in Europe.




I had consulted Brock before making trade for Horton and this is what I understood from him. I don't see any reason for him to be on my prospect list and occupy a roster spot. I could argue as well that players going to Europe while under contract should be retain as they might come back to NHL one day.


----------



## Brock

Canuck09 said:


> Moved to prospect list until he officially retires under the injured player clause. Would it take a full buyout to get him off the roster completely as he's still under contract in the NHL? Brock...thoughts?




Horton can be moved to the prospect list and Hasnain can choose to do with him as he wishes from there.


----------



## Wildman

Brock said:


> Horton can be moved to the prospect list and Hasnain can choose to do with him as he wishes from there.




Thank You Brock


----------



## Lord Stanley

islanders said:


> I had consulted Brock before making trade for Horton and this is what I understood from him. I don't see any reason for him to be on my prospect list and occupy a roster spot. I could argue as well that players going to Europe while under contract should be retain as they might come back to NHL one day.






Brock said:


> Horton can be moved to the prospect list and Hasnain can choose to do with him as he wishes from there.




I would like to move Sami Salo removed as well seeing as he did not play last year.


----------



## Dempsey

For the Kings:

Ben Fanelli has stopped playing hockey, never turned pro and didn't play any games anywhere last year.
http://www.torontosun.com/2015/03/1...er-talks-life-after-career-changing-head-shot

Alex Basso decided to play in the CIS instead of turn pro. Does he come off my roster?
http://www.ryersonrams.ca/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=22300&ATCLID=209675088
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=45389


----------



## Canuck09

Andrei Loktionov played in Europe last year.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11867

Damien Brunner left as well.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=18949

George Parros retired.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8907

Andrew Alberts retired.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9062


----------



## Canuck09

Dempsey said:


> For the Kings:
> 
> Ben Fanelli has stopped playing hockey, never turned pro and didn't play any games anywhere last year.
> http://www.torontosun.com/2015/03/1...er-talks-life-after-career-changing-head-shot
> 
> Alex Basso decided to play in the CIS instead of turn pro. Does he come off my roster?
> http://www.ryersonrams.ca/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=22300&ATCLID=209675088
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=45389




I believe since Basso hasn't retired or left for Europe he remains on your roster until he does so or his contract expires next season. Brock, if CIS is the same as retiring let me know and I'll drop him.

Everything else up to here is complete.


----------



## Brock

Canuck09 said:


> I believe since Basso hasn't retired or left for Europe he remains on your roster until he does so or his contract expires next season. Brock, if CIS is the same as retiring let me know and I'll drop him.




Jeff is correct. 

Not the same as other situations. They have to not play any hockey for the year.


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

Dustin Penner did not play last season.


----------



## Canuck09

Tom HFNHL Stars said:


> Dustin Penner did not play last season.




Processed. Much like the endorsements, it's much appreciated if you can provide links for these sorts of things. There's lots to process and it makes things much easier on me. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

Kimmo Timonen confirms what many had suspected would happen. "That's it"
http://espn.go.com/blog/nhl/post/_/id/38480/kimmo-timonen-i-leave-this-game-a-champion


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

Canuck09 said:


> Processed. Much like the endorsements, it's much appreciated if you can provide links for these sorts of things. There's lots to process and it makes things much easier on me. Thanks!





Noted.....So something like hockeydb?


----------



## MatthewFlames

Tom HFNHL Stars said:


> Noted.....So something like hockeydb?




It can be any article that mentions the move or retirement as well. Just a third party source to back up your assertion.


----------



## jbjints

*Buffalo Sabres Release*

Jerred Smithson did not play in NHL during the 2014/15 NHL season, please remove him from my roster. (http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8886)

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

probably want to sticky this one and unsticky the older one.


----------



## Canuck09

Last two processed.

It doesn't look like we have a mod from the league any longer so we can't. Douglas...are you able to get that status back or should someone else try?


----------



## Dryden

Marty Broduer retired...duh


----------



## PasiK

Brian Lee former #9th overall pick, didnt play last season.


http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9218


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

Tomas Kundratek signed with Dinamo Riga. Of course, he did. 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=13651

I actually have a pretty deep blue line. 

In the KHL.


----------



## Canuck09

Joacim Eriksson off to the KHL...
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9784


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## MatthewFlames

OFFICIAL: Martin St. Louis announces retirement from the National Hockey League. #NYR 

https://twitter.com/NYRangers/status/616660875626315776?lang=en


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Sheldon Souray and Scott Clemmensen both retired
http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/sheldon-souray-scott-clemmensen-announce-retirements/

Corey Conacher and Trevor Smith to Bern.
http://www.scb.ch/news/meldung/newsitem/cory-conacher-zum-scb.html
http://www.scb.ch/news/meldung/newsitem/trevor-smith-zum-scb.html
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=33265
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11437

Sami Aittokallio and Jani HakanpÃ¤Ã¤ to KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.
http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutise...entavat-karppien-ensi-kauden-kokoonpanoa.html
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=25481
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=45342


----------



## Dryden

make it sticky!


----------



## Lord Stanley

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Sheldon Souray and Scott Clemmensen both retired
> http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/sheldon-souray-scott-clemmensen-announce-retirements/
> 
> Corey Conacher and Trevor Smith to Bern.
> http://www.scb.ch/news/meldung/newsitem/cory-conacher-zum-scb.html
> http://www.scb.ch/news/meldung/newsitem/trevor-smith-zum-scb.html
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=33265
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11437
> 
> Sami Aittokallio and Jani HakanpÃ¤Ã¤ to KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.
> http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutise...entavat-karppien-ensi-kauden-kokoonpanoa.html
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=25481
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=45342




Hakanpaa can stay on my prospect list for now.


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## Regal Beagles

Please remove Steven Pinizzotto from the HFNHL Ducks as he is now signed in Europe for EHC Munchen in DEL. 

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=15479


----------



## BlueAndWhite

G Nabokov retired
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=752876

F Petri Kontiola is playing in the KHL after a disastrous attempt to make the Maple Leafs last year
http://prohockeytalk.nbcsports.com/2014/11/27/report-kontiola-joins-khl-club-lokomotiv/


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Wildman

Victor Fasth has signed with KHL

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/viktor-fasth-khl-cska-moscow-unrestricted-free-agent-signs/


----------



## Wildman

Victor Fasth has signed with KHL

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/viktor-fasth-khl-cska-moscow-unrestricted-free-agent-signs/


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Bobby Butler signs with Modo (Sweden)
http://www.modohockey.se/artikel/67626/
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=33224

Greg Nemisz retires to become an assistant coach for the Oshawa Generals
http://oshawagenerals.com/article/greg-nemisz-added-to-oshawa-generals-coaching-staff
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=14359

David Wolf returns to Hamburg Freezers (Germany)
https://twitter.com/HH_Freezers/status/622009078928273408
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=28745

Daniil Tarasov signs with Dynamo Moscow (Russia)
http://www.dynamo.ru/news/53782-daniil_tarasov_v_moskovskom__dinamo_
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=38672


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## Fooladelfia

Sami Salo retire cause wrist problem.....
http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/s...s-his-retirement-needs-another-wrist-surgery/


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Daniel Briere retires
http://www.lapresse.ca/le-droit/spo...-jai-joue-mon-dernier-match-daniel-briere.php
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8770

Josh Gratton returns to Europe after a year in the AHL
http://assat.com/fi-fi/article/etusivu/josh-gratton-assiin/583/
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=10245


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Daniel Briere retires
> http://www.lapresse.ca/le-droit/spo...-jai-joue-mon-dernier-match-daniel-briere.php
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8770
> 
> Josh Gratton returns to Europe after a year in the AHL
> http://assat.com/fi-fi/article/etusivu/josh-gratton-assiin/583/
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=10245




Thank-you for posting this. Crossing my fingers that Heatley signs in the KHL...


----------



## Fooladelfia

Tom HFNHL Stars said:


> Thank-you for posting this. Crossing my fingers that Heatley signs in the KHL...




You just sign him??? yes the goal here is to suck to get the best picks.......???


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

Fooladelfia said:


> You just sign him??? yes the goal here is to suck to get the best picks.......???




Thank-you for the handclap...


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Tomas Vincour to KHL
http://hcsibir.ru/ru/news/3756
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=12565


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Marcel Goc to Adler "Scheiss" Mannheim
http://www.adler-mannheim.de/topstories.php?d[nr]=4683
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8583

Maxim Lapierre to Modo
https://twitter.com/renlavoietva/status/638721249087225856

Bryce Salvador retires
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=777987&navid=nhl:topheads


----------



## Fooladelfia

Ryane Clowe retire cause he's lost .
http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/d...to-end-career-following-multiple-concussions/


----------



## MatthewFlames

Gagne checks out

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=779100


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Martin Erat to Avangard Omsk KHL
http://www.khl.ru/news/2015/09/17/236914.html
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8611

Daniel Carcillo retires
http://www.theplayerstribune.com/daniel-carcillo-retirement/
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9468


----------



## SPG

Tom HFNHL Stars said:


> Thank-you for posting this. Crossing my fingers that Heatley signs in the KHL...




http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/d...an-team-martin-erat-inks-deal-with-khls-omsk/

It's not the KHL, but congrats!


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

SPG said:


> http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/d...an-team-martin-erat-inks-deal-with-khls-omsk/
> 
> It's not the KHL, but congrats!




Thanks, I just saw the news.......


----------



## Canuck09

Updated to here, and at this point, only players who retired or left for Europe prior to October 1st but have yet to be posted will be removed from rosters for the rest of the year.


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

So Briere and Heatley will disappear from my roster?


----------



## Canuck09

Tom HFNHL Stars said:


> So Briere and Heatley will disappear from my roster?




Briere will be removed from the Sim and Heatley will be moved to your prospect list once I've uploaded the next update yep.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Mike Weaver retires. Again.

@MIKEWEAVER_43 Big day I'm announcing my retirement from the NHL. Wanted to share some thoughts with you http://DefenseFirst.com


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

Canuck09 said:


> Briere will be removed from the Sim and Heatley will be moved to your prospect list once I've uploaded the next update yep.




Thanks


----------



## Fooladelfia

Tom HFNHL Stars said:


> Thanks




You mean Tank LOLL


----------



## Fan.At

Cleanup for Predators:
Jesse Joensuu is back in Europe http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=4218
Colton Gillies is new in Europe http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11100
Josh Harding is retired says Eliteprospects http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9462


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Jon Blum went to Europe. Can he be moved to my prospects list?


----------



## Canuck09

Fan.At said:


> Cleanup for Predators:
> Jesse Joensuu is back in Europe http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=4218
> Colton Gillies is new in Europe http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11100
> Josh Harding is retired says Eliteprospects http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9462




Done.



DontTouchMyDonskoi said:


> Jon Blum went to Europe. Can he be moved to my prospects list?




Done, but link next time please.


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Canuck09 said:


> Done, but link next time please.





Blum link:http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/wild-defenceman-jonathon-blum-heading-to-khl/


He still shows on my roster, does he get moved to prospects list?


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Ed Jovanovski didn't play last season.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9035

David Steckel plays in Nurnberg DEL.
http://www.icetigers.de/content/david-steckel-stürmt-für-die-ice-tigers
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9388

Brandon Yip plays for Adler Mannheim since midway last season.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11887

Curtis Hamilton plays for HC Sparta Prague in the Czech league
http://www.hcsparta.cz/clanek.asp?id=Prichazi-kanadsky-utocnik-Curtis-Hamilton-9951
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=31288

Radek Dvorak didn't play in 2014-15
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8599

Krys Barch didn't play in 2014-15
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=10997

Nikolai Khabibulin didn't play in 2014-15 and has retired
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8625

Brad Staubitz played in for EV Landshut in Germany last year and has retired
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=10642


----------



## Fooladelfia

Slava Voynov to KHL plus didnt play las year too


----------



## Canuck09

DontTouchMyDonskoi said:


> Blum link:http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/wild-defenceman-jonathon-blum-heading-to-khl/
> 
> 
> He still shows on my roster, does he get moved to prospects list?




I just forgot to upload the new pages with my last update. He's on your prospect list and will be reflected online at some point today when done updates.



Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Ed Jovanovski didn't play last season.
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9035
> 
> David Steckel plays in Nurnberg DEL.
> http://www.icetigers.de/content/david-steckel-stürmt-für-die-ice-tigers
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9388
> 
> Brandon Yip plays for Adler Mannheim since midway last season.
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11887
> 
> Curtis Hamilton plays for HC Sparta Prague in the Czech league
> http://www.hcsparta.cz/clanek.asp?id=Prichazi-kanadsky-utocnik-Curtis-Hamilton-9951
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=31288
> 
> Radek Dvorak didn't play in 2014-15
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8599
> 
> Krys Barch didn't play in 2014-15
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=10997
> 
> Nikolai Khabibulin didn't play in 2014-15 and has retired
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8625
> 
> Brad Staubitz played in for EV Landshut in Germany last year and has retired
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=10642




Thanks for all these Ville. Updated.



Fooladelfia said:


> Slava Voynov to KHL plus didnt play las year too




He did play in the NHL last year but he signed in the KHL prior to Oct 1st so he goes to the prospect list.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Julien Brouillette is playing in Karlskrona SEL.
http://www.khk.se/blog/nyheter/pressmeddelande-back-klar-for-khk/
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=12123


----------



## MatthewFlames

That's it for Curtis Glencross

http://www.tsn.ca/former-flames-f-glencross-retires-1.379786


----------



## Circulartheory

MatthewFlames said:


> That's it for Curtis Glencross
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/former-flames-f-glencross-retires-1.379786




It still means he can play on my roster this year right?


----------



## MatthewFlames

Circulartheory said:


> It still means he can play on my roster this year right?




Yup. Since this is after Oct 1


----------



## Canuck09

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Julien Brouillette is playing in Karlskrona SEL.
> http://www.khk.se/blog/nyheter/pressmeddelande-back-klar-for-khk/
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=12123




Updated.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

For 2016-17:
Sergei Gonchar retires
http://penguins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=785054

Lubomir Visnovsky to Slovan Bratislava
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8592

Andrej Meszaros to Sibir Novosibirsk
http://hcsibir.ru/ru/news/3866
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8664


----------



## Regal Beagles

Matt Kassian is cohosting a radio show in Edmonton....guessing he is done. 

will his twitter page do?

https://twitter.com/kassassination


----------



## Canuck09

Joakim Andersson to Europe...

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2072195


----------



## MatthewFlames

Hiller signs in Europe

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/jonas-hiller-signs-three-year-deal-ehc-biel/


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Chris Phillips retires
http://www.tsn.ca/senators-d-phillips-announces-retirement-1.496125

Joonas Kemppainen to Sibir
http://hcsibir.ru/ru/news/4071

Cody McCormick retired in April
http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/1...bres-forward-cody-mccormick-retire-11-seasons

Dennis Everberg to VÃ¤xjÃ¶
http://www.vaxjolakers.se/artikel/g491ainvm-4af7d/

Tim Brent reties
http://highlandparkhockey.blogspot.fi/2016/05/tim-brent-retires-from-pro-hockey.html

Kristian NÃ¤kyvÃ¤ to LinkÃ¶ping
http://www2.lhc.eu/artikel/bzehaiocq-30c01/

Brian O'Neill to Jokerit
http://www.jokerit.com/brian-oneill-jokereihin

Dan Paille to BrynÃ¤s
http://www.brynas.se/artikel/hdaaaioeh-1ekad/

Petter Emanuelsson to LuleÃ¥
http://luleahockey.se/artikel/llmzaiobr-30c4d/

Bryan Lerg to RÃ¶gle
http://www.roglebk.se/artikel/81142/

Pavel Padakin to Sochi
http://www.hcsochi.ru/article.asp?id=Pavel-Padakin-v-stane-leopardov-4072

Colton Orr retires
http://www.nhlpa.com/news/colton-orr-retires-from-nhl-after-9-seasons

Michael KerÃ¤nen to Jokerit
http://www.jatkoaika.com/Uutiset/michael-keränen-jokerien-haaviin/178406

Drew MacIntyre to Hamburg
http://hamburg-freezers.de/index.ph...ews_6ab6408e-f24a-4372-8a4b-3bd984cd7dd9.html

Maxim Noreau sign in Bern
http://www.scb.ch/news/meldung/newsitem/maxim-noreau-zum-scb.html

Johan Alm to SkellefteÃ¥
http://www.skellefteaaik.se/artikel/p8g1aiolr-5n5bi1/

Justin Hodgman to HC Dynamo Pardubice
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=14428

Jesse Winchester last played in 2014
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=15310

Devin Setoguchi played in Davos last season
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9360


----------



## Dryden

*Max Talbot to KHL*

http://www.thescore.com/news/1034025


----------



## MatthewFlames

Craig Adams has retired

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...etirement-after-14-nhl-seasons-203728839.html


----------



## Ohio Jones

Mark Arcobello to Europe.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/t.php?id=273540


----------



## Hossa

Three Canucks have retired:

Matt Cooke didn't play last year and was coaching high school hockey

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8549 

Bryan Allen again didn't play last year and listed as retired on EP as well. 

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8767

Pascal Dupuis "will no longer play hockey", per the Penguins official release. Like a guy like Pronger, he'll stay on LTR through the length of his contract though .

http://penguins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=791588


----------



## Wildman

*Islanders Rosters*

Steve Moses has signed on with KHL
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Moses

Brian O'Neil has signed on with KHL
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_O'Neill_(ice_hockey,_born_1988)


----------



## Fooladelfia

Todd Beruzzi didnt play ...again this year in NHL or AHL or KHL can he get out of my roster this year?? Or need to keep again another year??
http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=369
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todd_Bertuzzi


----------



## Hossa

Fooladelfia said:


> Todd Beruzzi didnt play ...again this year in NHL or AHL or KHL can he get out of my roster this year?? Or need to keep again another year??
> http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=369
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todd_Bertuzzi




He played last year in the AHL, hence why he was on your roster this year. I'm sure he'll be removed this time around.


----------



## Lord Stanley

Erik Cole didn't play last year and should be removed from my roster.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8732


----------



## Fan.At

derek roy played all of last season in switzerland

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8810


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Jiri Sekac to Ak Bars KHL
http://www.ak-bars.ru/news/12424.html


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

Scott Hannan retired on Feb 26/ 16. Hasn't played for the last year.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9041 

Jordon Leopold did not play over the last year and is also officially retired.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8997


----------



## Dempsey

Tim Brent has retired
http://www.cambridgetimes.ca/sports-story/5630622-tim-brent-s-khl-career-comes-to-an-end/


----------



## BlueAndWhite

Sergei Gonchar retired.

http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/1...on-ice-player-development-pittsburgh-penguins

Stephen Weiss didn't play last year

http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=50230


----------



## Vaive-Alive

*Alexander Semin*

Alexander Semin in the KHL next year:http://www.cbssports.com/fantasy/hockey/news/alexander-semin-re-signs-with-khl-magnitogorsk/


----------



## Dempsey

Pavel Datsyuk has retired back to Europe.

https://www.nhl.com/news/pavel-datsyuk-leaving-red-wings-to-play-in-russia/c-280994594


----------



## PasiK

Lubomir VIsnovsky has left to KHL

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8592


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

John Curry retired for the Blues. 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11886


----------



## Fan.At

Niklas Backstrom to Finland
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=7


----------



## Canuck09

Everything up to here has been processed with the exception of...



Hossa said:


> Pascal Dupuis "will no longer play hockey", per the Penguins official release. Like a guy like Pronger, he'll stay on LTR through the length of his contract though .
> 
> http://penguins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=791588




For a player to go to the prospect list due to long term injury they need a full year out of the NHL. Dupuis doesn't have that as he played last season. For a player to be dropped due to retirement he needs to retire. Dupuis hasn't done that as he will continue to be paid by the Penguins.

This is being discussed, but for now, I think he has to remain on your roster until one of the above conditions is met.


----------



## SenatorsGM

Tim Gleason has retired 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9162


----------



## Canuck09

SenatorsGM said:


> Tim Gleason has retired
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9162




Processed.


----------



## Circulartheory

Wild retirements/euros

Curtis Glencross
http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/curtis-glencross-passes-on-opportunities-overseas-retires-at-32/


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

Dustin Jeffrey - EUROPE
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11115

Ryan Whitney - EUROPE
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9399

Brendan Morrow - RETIRED
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8960


----------



## Hossa

Christian Marti

http://www.zsclions.ch/news/detail/zsc-lions-verpflichten-christian-marti/
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=85322


----------



## Ohio Jones

W Carl Klingberg and G Andrey Makarov to Europe.

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/transactions


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## jbjints

Buffalo Sabres:

Julien Brouillette EURO http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=12123

Alexander Urbom EURO http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=7045

Jakub Culek DID NOT PLAY in 15/16 http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=34785


----------



## Tom HFNHL Stars

B J Crombeen did not play last season.

http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=59628


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Bobby Sanguinetti to Kloten.
http://www.ehc-kloten.ch/news/nl-a/news-berichte/bobby-sanguinetti/


----------



## Canuck09

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Bobby Sanguinetti to Kloten.
> http://www.ehc-kloten.ch/news/nl-a/news-berichte/bobby-sanguinetti/




Processed.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Joe Finley signed to HIFK Finnish Elite League June 22nd.
http://www.hifk.fi/uutiset/tiedote-ifk-sopimukseen-puolustaja-joe-finleyn-kanssa


----------



## PasiK

Lubomir vishnovsky was sent to my proospect list, can him be removed?


----------



## Canuck09

PasiK said:


> Lubomir vishnovsky was sent to my proospect list, can him be removed?




Since he's now listed as retired, yes. Players that have simply gone to Europe can't be dropped until that window opens up later in the summer.

Please provide links for any of these requests as well.


----------



## Hossa

Evgeni Medvedev to KHL

https://twitter.com/hcavangardomsk/status/751778937064357888


----------



## Canuck09

Hossa said:


> Evgeni Medvedev to KHL
> 
> https://twitter.com/hcavangardomsk/status/751778937064357888




Moved to prospect list.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Rob Zepp didn't play last year and is listed as retired.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=7589


----------



## PasiK

Lubomir vishnovsky retired

http://www.iihf.com/home-of-hockey/...=10449&cHash=9a228388d84ed1bf958bba76631d347b


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/khl/art-2000001219191.html
Happy retirement days to Ossi VÃ¤Ã¤nÃ¤nen


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Brendan Shinnimin signs with Langnau (NLA)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=37254

Viktor Tikhonov to SKA (KHL)
https://www.ska.ru/news/view/viktor-tikhonov-v-ska


----------



## Dryden

Raphael Diaz is in Europe. 

http://www.evz.ch/en/news/news/news-details/news/artikel/zeige/raphael-diaz-unterschreibt-beim-evz/


----------



## Canuck09

Updated to here.


----------



## Brock

Kyle Chipchura to Europe.

https://twitter.com/ep_transfers/status/754991940509270016


----------



## Ville Isopaa

LaBarbera retires.
http://hitmenhockey.com/article/hitmen-name-labarbera-goaltending-coach


----------



## Canuck09

Updated to here.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ben Scrivens has "reportedly" signed with Dinamo Minsk in the KHL, but I haven't seen it officially confirmed yet...

http://www.rotoworld.com/recent/nhl/3268/ben-scrivens


----------



## Brock

Vertseeg to Switzerland

http://www.tsn.ca/versteeg-signs-with-swiss-team-sc-bern-1.532177

And the confirmation on Scrivens.

http://www.thescore.com/nhl/news/1064572-scrivens-heading-to-dynamo-minsk-of-khl


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Rasmus Tirronen to Espoo United (Finland)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=25252

Sean Collins to Kulun Redstar (KHL)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=19204

Brett Bellemore to Kulun Redstar (KHL)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=14729

Andre Benoit to MalmÃ¶ Redhawks (SHL)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9460

Thomas Raffl to Salzburg (EBEL)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=15501

Scott Timmins to Straubing Tigers (DEL)
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=18618

Eric O'Dell to HK Sochi (KHL)
http://www.hcsochi.ru/article.asp?id=Jerik-O’Dell-–-igrok-Sochi-4434

Tim Jackman retires from pro hockey
http://www.mankatofreepress.com/spo...cle_c5746d2a-63fb-11e6-a21e-3b3e5c635f0b.html


----------



## Brock

Mike Santorelli to Switzerland

http://www.gshc.ch/News/Mike-Santorelli-signe-avec-le-GSHC.html#.V5sHJ1vdt4Q.twitter


----------



## Ohio Jones

Brock said:


> Mike Santorelli to Switzerland
> 
> http://www.gshc.ch/News/Mike-Santorelli-signe-avec-le-GSHC.html#.V5sHJ1vdt4Q.twitter




Of course.


----------



## Brock

Nick Spaling to Switzerland.

http://www.gshc.ch/News/Nick-Spaling-est-le-quatrieme-etranger.html


----------



## Brock

Drew Shore joins the Swiss party.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=31263


----------



## Wildman

Scott Gomez retires. 

http://ottawacitizen.com/sports/hoc...-with-senators-scott-gomez-officially-retires


----------



## Dempsey

Jan Hejda is retired.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8365


----------



## Brock

Manny Malhotra retired.

http://theprovince.com/sports/hocke...nny-malhotra-could-return-to-the-canucks-fold


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Joni Ortio to SkellefteÃ¥ AIK (SHL)
http://www.skellefteaaik.se/artikel/xnkwaissn-5n5bi1/

Paul Gaustad retires
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKGrJfOASDc/

Shawn Horcoff retires
https://twitter.com/FriedgeHNIC/status/776822875143540736

Nikita Nikitin to Avangard Omsk (KHL)
http://www.hawk.ru/news/23061/


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

http://www.tsn.ca/stars-nichushkin-signs-two-year-khl-deal-1.570237

Valeri Nichushkin to the KHL poor Matt


----------



## MatthewFlames

RedWingsLegacy said:


> http://www.tsn.ca/stars-nichushkin-signs-two-year-khl-deal-1.570237
> 
> Valeri Nichushkin to the KHL poor Matt




I'm okay with it. He isn't NHL ready, needs development. Two years playing for a good coach in CKSA will help him, I think.


----------



## MatthewFlames

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=45162


Trevor Parkes to Germany


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Juho Olkinuora to Saipa
http://saipa.fi/fi-fi/article/uutiset/maalivahti-jussi-olkinuora-saipaan/5043/

Stefan Elliott to AK Bars Kazan
http://www.ak-bars.ru/news/12900.html
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=15735


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.

Reminder that October 1st is the cutoff for players to be removed from rosters for the upcoming season. Even if not posted by now, as long as the player has retired or left for Europe they need to be reported and removed from rosters.


----------



## SPG

Jason Akeson signed with Admiral Vladivostok (KHL) on 9/20/16
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=18628


----------



## Fan.At

John Albert to KÃ¤rpÃ¤t http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=11462


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## jbjints

Buffalo Sabres:

Connor Leen to Cortina ( http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=60183 )


----------



## Canuck09

jbjints said:


> Buffalo Sabres:
> 
> Connor Leen to Cortina ( http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=60183 )




Processed to here.


----------



## BlueAndWhite

Nathan Gerbe has signed in Switzerland. Please move him to my prospect list. Thank you.

http://www.cbssports.com/fantasy/hockey/news/nathan-gerbe-inks-deal-with-swiss-club/


----------



## Canuck09

BlueAndWhite said:


> Nathan Gerbe has signed in Switzerland. Please move him to my prospect list. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/fantasy/hockey/news/nathan-gerbe-inks-deal-with-swiss-club/




No can do. The deadline for this is October 1st and he signed on the 11th or 14th depending on the source. He could be moved next offseason if he's still in Europe.


----------

